# fredericksburg area wood



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

Any places I need to know about over there? I'm going to take the wife over for bit would like something to do besides go to wineries. I found a place called "stepin back mill" but it looks like they just sell stuff they've made, not lumber. 
Thanks, biggreen


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Not wood but get some of these http://www.circleecandles.com/

Then make some candle holders LOL Hands down the best candles I have ever used. Birds of Paradise is the best IMO


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

I ma not sure about wood but make sure you go to Luckenbach for sure and maybe the bat cave off of Grapetown Road. Its called the "Old Tunnel" I think. There is a resterant right next to the cave and the food is incredible. They have a nice porch to sit on and have a beer and you can go before the bats come out. The bats are AMAZING.

Also, depending on the time you go, they have a HUGE market days deal that goes on the last weekend of the month and they sell everything out there.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> Not wood but get some of these http://www.circleecandles.com/
> 
> Then make some candle holders LOL Hands down the best candles I have ever used. Birds of Paradise is the best IMO










.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Take her by this store(for you). lol







bill said:


> Not wood but get some of these http://www.circleecandles.com/
> 
> Then make some candle holders LOL Hands down the best candles I have ever used. Birds of Paradise is the best IMO


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

I know we're going to the Real Ale brewery, then will stop at lukenbach on the way into fredericksburg. Once there, She has a list of wineries to go to, I'm going fly fishing at least one day (guided) and every shop on main will be visited, the one's w/ beer probably more than once. Enchanted rock is on the list. There's a German clothing store I plan on getting a couple funny looking shirts at. Might take a day trip down to Boerne to visit a brewpub down there I've always wanted to visit. Might just lay in bed one day. I don't plan things out, what ever happens will be fine. I can ask around town for a place to get some interesting wood, gotta be something around there. 

later, biggreen


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Lukenbach...get the spiral potato if they still offer it. Have fun! gb


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Dunno nuthin' about Fredericksburg or Luckenbach...but be SURE you don't forget to stop at the Shiner Brewery on yore way home....Just a little off the beaten path..but worth a look.. In my prime I tried to run them out of bizness, but they were makin' it faster than even I could keep up with..LOL

:cheers:


----------



## Flaquita (Nov 2, 2006)

*Sawmills*

Hey Biggreen, 
I've never posted in the woodworking section of 2cool before, but I got interested cause I've been building antique reproductions and some original stuff since the mid 60's.

Did anybody ever get back to you about a sawmill and rough lumber in the Kerville area. Go south of Kerrville to Camp Verde (just a post office last time they milled some trees for me). Go west up to the creek to the sawmill. If they are still there they have some hugh cut offs, stump and rough lumber. Lots of blue water logged cypress, some local walnut and pecan.

Anybody know if they are still there? We sold our place in Kerrville and I havn't been over there in 7-8 years. I'm looking for some 8/4 for some rustic Mexican reproductions I've been thinking about.

I'll start checking in with you guys. Gas won't keep me off the water, but its a shame I don't turn on my tools near enough these days.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*wood*

Anybody know if they are still there? We sold our place in Kerrville and I havn't been over there in 7-8 years. I'm looking for some 8/4 for some rustic Mexican reproductions I've been thinking about.

Try to find some parota i think thats how it spelled they make a lot of mexican stuff out of ot i have some i brought back pm me if thats what you need all the stuff in my house in mexico was made out of it .


----------

